# Can I heat transfer to Sweaters and other questions?



## imasaved (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello, I picked up alot of sweeters and hoodies on clearance (Jersey brand - cheaper than I could buy online so far) and havent seen many threads on heat transfers to sweaters. I am still studing my software (paint shop pro ) and havent done but one transfer. I have the epson r1900 printer with original ink so far. Will probably go to refillable cartridges first (Tips?). I have a clam and a swing away style heat presses. I have jpss and jetwear dark and high gloss. I am looking for feedback on temps, pressure and other info for sweaters ( have studied t- shirt settings). I have also read that anything over 200 dpi of ink is waisted on fabric transfers, while others are recomending presentation paper matte settings for the r1900. Does this make a difference on which transfer paper you are using, such as dark transfer paper you are printing onto a film instead of fabric? I am planning on alot of transfers with photo images in them and expect there are some different or better settings when including photos? Thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

imasaved said:


> Hello, I picked up alot of sweeters and hoodies on clearance (Jersey brand - cheaper than I could buy online so far) and havent seen many threads on heat transfers to sweaters. I am still studing my software (paint shop pro ) and havent done but one transfer. I have the epson r1900 printer with original ink so far. Will probably go to refillable cartridges first (Tips?).


Some suppliers I always hear good feedback about are inkjetfly.com, inkjetcarts.us, and shopdyesub.com.



> I have a clam and a swing away style heat presses. I have jpss and jetwear dark and high gloss. I am looking for feedback on temps, pressure and other info for sweaters ( have studied t- shirt settings).


Because of the fabric surface, I do not think you will be able to transfer to sweaters. I've not seen posts on that during my reading, not that they don't possibly exist, I've just not seen them. Ribbed tanks are tough to transfer to, I can't imagine trying a sweater. I hope you find someone who can offer some assistance with that, or maybe you could just experiment to see. (?)



> I have also read that anything over 200 dpi of ink is waisted on fabric transfers, while others are recomending presentation paper matte settings for the r1900.


More ink is not better when it comes to heat transfer paper. For both papers, light and dark, the ink sits on top of the paper, it doesn't get absorbed, so there is no benefit. There are two deterrants, tho, 1. waste of ink ($$), and 2. could increase the chance of the ink bleeding - where it wouldn't have otherwise.



> Does this make a difference on which transfer paper you are using, such as dark transfer paper you are printing onto a film instead of fabric?


Dark you are printing onto a film, but with light, you are not printing onto fabric, not with JPSS. You are printing onto a polymer coating. 



> I am planning on alot of transfers with photo images in them and expect there are some different or better settings when including photos? Thanks.


I use plain paper setting on my Epsons. Text to text/image mode. Either one. 

Some of this is trial and experimentation. Sometimes a setting up or down in either direction works best for someone, and not the next guy. As you start transferring, you'll be able to see if you need to make adjustments. These settings are good general places to start out though. Good luck to you.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

You might should have broken this into several inquiries or re-do it. You are asking a lot of questions, that a busy person may not have time to pick and choose his/her answers. I sometimes want lots of answers, but patience in asking them, begets sometimes more, and better responses.
Have a nice day.
My business cannot answer your questions.
Smith


----------



## imasaved (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for your input, I have been reading for so long when I finaly posted I had alot of questions and not too sure where to ask them. I posted my sweater question in this thread because it started out with a post on sweaters. I have done alot of searches for sweaters with little input on heat transfers. Can you contact a certain individual that has made a post on a subject?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If the person accepts emails or PM's you may. If you click their user names, contact options that they allow will come up. They may not respond for various reasons, like they haven't signed on, are busy with work, but if they are available and able to help, I am sure you will receive a response. =)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

David. When you say a sweater do you mean a knitted type material like wool? If so, I would not reommend applying a transfer...or why would you want to? If you are calling a sweatshirt a sweater then it should not be a problem. You mentioned Jerzees brand and I don't think they make an actual sweater.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If the sweater is made of cotton, I can't see any reason why the transfer wouldn't actually adhere, but the stretch of the weave... . (?)


----------



## imasaved (Nov 6, 2008)

If they dont have a hood I think of them as sweaters. Maybe there is a better or more acceptable name for them. The ones I have are Jersey 80 cotton/20 poly. I did a couple for the kids, a jetpro soft on a grey one and an jetwear dark on a med blue one. They both came out good, a little darker gray in the window of the gray shirt. Will see how they hold after washing. Thanks again.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

they should hold up fine .


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah, I think you are talking about what I call sweatshirts, maybe? Like hoodies without the hood (or a zipper). Just a crew neck? I think like David said, they should hold up just fine for you. Good luck to ya.


----------

